# Ex-Intel Chefentwickler: Mooresches Gesetz bald zuende



## Placebo (1. September 2013)

Vielen hier dürfte das Mooresche Gesetz bekannt sein: es besagt, dass sich etwa alle 1,5 Jahre (genauer: 20 Monate) die Transistordichte auf Computerchips verdoppelt. 2007 sagte Moore voraus, dass das Gesetz noch etwa 10 bis 15 Jahre, also bis zum Zeitraum von 2017 bis 2022 gelten würde. Intel war anderer Meinung und hat das Ende des Gesetzes auf 2029 gesetzt. Robert Colwell, welcher von 1990 bis 2001 Chef-Entwickler für CPUs war, glaubt nicht an 2029 - allerdings nicht aus technischen Gründen, sondern weil es schlicht zu teuer und damit unwirtschaftlich werden würde. Er ist der Meinung, dass es bis sieben, eventuell auch fünf Nanometer wie bisher weitergeht. Also etwa bis 2020 oder 2022, was im Zeitraum liegt, den Moore vorausgesagt hat. Danach sollen die Kosten zu hoch und die Leistungssteigerungen zu klein sein, um dieses Tempo zu halten, denn niemand kauft einen Chip, der nur 10% oder 20% Leistungssteigerung bei gleichem Stromverbrauch (oder umgekehrt) bietet. Zum Vergleich: Ivy Bridge E bringt etwa 40% Verbesserung zu Sandy Bridge E in Sachen Verbrauch und trotzdem lohnt sich ein Wechsel nicht. Das Erschreckende an dieser Vorhersage: bis 2020 sind es nur noch sieben Jahre.

Gamestar
The Register


----------



## necavi91 (1. September 2013)

Bei Intel gilt das moorsche Gesetz schon jetzt nicht mehr. Seit Sandy ist praktisch im Desktop-Sekment Stillstand


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Danach sollen die Kosten zu hoch und die Leistungssteigerungen zu klein sein, um dieses Tempo zu halten, denn niemand kauft einen Chip, der nur 10% oder 20% Leistungssteigerung bei gleichem Stromverbrauch (oder umgekehrt) bietet.


 
Im Prinzip haben wir das doch in abgeschwächter Form heute schon. Es gibt nicht wirklich einen Grund, einen 2 Jahre alten Prozessor gegen sein jetziges Pendant auszutauschen.


----------



## efdev (1. September 2013)

genau genommen liegen wir sogar unter der  vorausgesagten leistungsteigerung da im schnitt nur so 7-9% mehr geworden sind von ivy auf haswell.


----------



## Placebo (1. September 2013)

Der Sprung von Ivy auf Haswell ist nur eine Architekturverbresserung, kein Shrink.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. September 2013)

Transistorverdoppelung heißt nicht Leistungsverdoppelung. Moores Gesetz hat nichts mit der Leistung der Chips zu tun.


----------



## Placebo (1. September 2013)

Ja und genau das spricht er an: man wird zwar noch länger die Transistorverdopplung halten können, es macht aber wirtschaftlich einfach keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Skysnake (1. September 2013)

Vielleicht begreifen es die Leute auch mal, wenn es noch eine Millionen mal wiederholt wird, aber so recht dran glauben tu ich nicht.


----------



## plaGGy (1. September 2013)

<- ist immer noch zufrieden mit seiner i5 Sandy K.

Der einzige Fehler war 2011 nicht die 20€ mehr zu zahlen und ne i7 2600k zu kaufen.

Ansonsten halt nicht wirklich viel getan, auch Haswell eher ein Enttäuschung wenn man im reinen Gamingsegment auf eine echte Granate gehofft hatte.
Solange meine MB die nächste GraKa-Charge noch unterstützt wird der Prozzi vermutlich weiterhin seinen Dienst tun. Eventuelle mal ein Kühlerupgrade und ein bessere/effizienteres Netzteil, dann kann ich mit ein wenig OC noch ne Menge rausholen. Mein Chip scheint sowieso recht kühl zu bleiben.


----------



## Ich 15 (1. September 2013)

Naja bis 2020 ist dauert es ja noch lange und selbst danach wird es noch lange Möglichkeiten geben Prozessoren noch schneller, effizienter zu entwickeln, nur nicht mehr so schnell. Mich nervt viel mehr das Intel den Consumern nicht mal das heute möglich bezahlbar zum kaufen anbietet. Intel könnte sicherlich schon 8 Kern Haswell CPUs für 500€ verkaufen wenn sie wollten...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. September 2013)

Also wer bei der SB zugeschlagen hat alles richtig gemacht !

Lässt sich besser OCen als alle Nachfolger, Temps sind besser, Power ist mehr als genug da, verbrauch ist kaum höher, die Befehlssätze sind mehr anders/mehr/weniger,etc
Aber Intel muss sich auch kaum anstrengen da AMD einfach keinen neuen "Hammer 2.0" raus holen kann. Von daher warum was neues raus hauen wenn der Konkurrent eh nicht zu Pöde kommt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. September 2013)

Intel hat eben lieber die IGP aufgebohrt, als die CPU-Leistung zu erhöhen. Aber warum auch. AMD hat Intel wenig entgegenzusetzen, was die CPU-Leistung anbelangt. 
Und da der Trend zu Mobilgeräten immer stärker wird, steigt auch die Bedeutung der IGP.


----------



## Hänschen (1. September 2013)

Man muss sich mit dem Konzept der Endlichkeit auch mal abfinden 

Was ist mit neuen Technologien ?
Es wird doch nicht immer beim Silizium etc. bleiben, da war doch noch Graphen, Nanotubes etc.

Kann man nicht auch den DIE einfach vergrößern wenn das Ganze weniger Strom zieht ? (oder läuft das schon *hust*)


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (1. September 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Also wer bei der SB zugeschlagen hat alles richtig gemacht !
> 
> .


 Na, wer bei Ivy Bridge zugeschlagen hat, hat auch alles richtig gemacht. Und für Haswell gilt das selbige.


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. September 2013)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Na, wer bei Ivy Bridge zugeschlagen hat, hat auch alles richtig gemacht. Und für Haswell gilt das selbige.


 
Stimmt. Welcher Prozentsatz der Sandy-, Ivy- oder Haswell-Käufer übertaktet denn überhaupt? 5%, 10%? Für den Rest sind sie alle gute CPUs.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. September 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> 5%, 10%?


 Mmn ist die Prozentzahl sogar deutlich zu hoch angesetzt (vorallem wenn man komplett PC Käufer noch einberechnet).


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. September 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Mmn ist die Prozentzahl sogar deutlich zu hoch angesetzt (vorallem wenn man komplett PC Käufer noch einberechnet).


 
Ich kenne den genauen Prozentsatz jetzt nicht, mehr als 5% werden es wohl sicher nicht sein. Allein schon deshalb ist es einfach schwachsinnig, wenn man Haswell wegen des geringen OC-Potentials kritisiert. Abgesehen davon lassen sich die Teile trotzdem noch gut auf 4,5 GHz takten.


----------



## Hänschen (1. September 2013)

Also damals als ich noch übertaktete waren allerhöchstens 25% Mehrleistung drin, da aber immer die Angst im Nacken dass gleich was passiert 

Ich habe damals beschlossen, einen Leistungszuwachs ab 10% als "spürbar" zu betiteln - alles darunter ist völlig umsonst weil man merkt 5% nicht.


Ähhh.... wo wir gerade beim Übertakten sind ^^


----------



## rabe08 (1. September 2013)

Er ist nicht der erste, der das Mooresche Gesetz zu Grabe tragen will. Und er wird nicht der letzte sein. 2040 werden wir auch noch lesen "Moores Gesetz bald zu Ende?"... Ansonsten tut sich gewaltiges, z.B. hat die Uni Standford 2013 erstmal mehr als 1.000.000 Cores parallel rechnen lassen. DAS ist die Zukunft!


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. September 2013)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Er ist nicht der erste, der das Mooresche Gesetz zu Grabe tragen will. Und er wird nicht der letzte sein. 2040 werden wir auch noch lesen "Moores Gesetz bald zu Ende?"... Ansonsten tut sich gewaltiges, z.B. hat die Uni Standford 2013 erstmal mehr als 1.000.000 Cores parallel rechnen lassen. DAS ist die Zukunft!


 
Hat aber nichts mit dem Ende von Moores Gesetz zu tun. Das Ende von Moores Gesetz ist außerdem eine physikalische Notwendigkeit, da man keine beliebig kleinen Transistoren bauen kann - atomare Dimensionen sind da einfach die untere Grenze.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (1. September 2013)

necavi91 schrieb:


> Bei Intel gilt das moorsche Gesetz schon jetzt nicht mehr. Seit Sandy ist praktisch im Desktop-Sekment Stillstand




Leider haben sie ja auch von AMD derzeit nichts zu befürchten  Da sind dann Sachen wie iGPU, Verbrauch, etc. im Fokus. Es fehlt einfach der Zugzwang.

Ich hätte Mitte 2009 auch nie erwartet das mein PC jetzt noch ohne Probleme mithält und dies wohl noch 1-1,5 Jahre einigermaßen schaffen wird.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (1. September 2013)

Also ich finde, dass zumindest im GPU Bereich das moorsche Gesetz noch halbwegs erfüllt wird. Guckt euch einfach mal HD6970 -> HD7970 an. Und bald kommt auch schon die nächste Gen. Das alles innerhalb von 3 Jahren. Und ich glaube, dass eine HD9970 eine HD6970 um mehr als "nur" 100% übertreffen wird.


----------



## matty2580 (1. September 2013)

CB schrieb:
			
		

> Moore's Law, benannt nach Gordon Moore, einem der Gründer von Intel und  im Jahr 1965 formuliert, besagt eine Verdoppelung der Transistoren auf  einer gegebenen Fläche rund alle zwei Jahre voraus. Moores Grundaussage  ging anfangs von 12 Monaten aus und wurde 1975 von ihm auf zwei Jahre  korrigiert. Heute geht man allgemein von einem Zeitraum von 18 – 24  Monaten aus. Moore selbst geht heute auch von einem Ende des Gesetzes um  das Jahr 2020 aus, während Pat Gelsinger, Chef der  Digital-Enterprise-Sparte bei Intel das Ende eher um das Jahr 2019  prognostiziert.


DARPA:

Vermutlich werden die Hersteller noch etwas länger durchhalten, aber bestimmt ist 2025 Schluss mit den Shrinks.
Dann kann man nur noch über die Architektur selbst Verbesserungen erreichen, oder nutzt ganz neue Technologien.
Bestimmt werden wir schon am Ende der kommenden Konsolen Gen deutliche Veränderungen in der IT erleben.

So wie es heute ist, dass viel auf den eigenen Geräten berechnet wird, so wird dass zukünftig nicht mehr sein.
Berechnungen in der Cloud werden dann der neue Leistungssprung sein.
Das "Shrink"-Problem betrifft dann eher Server-Hersteller/Farmen.


----------



## Laptophasser (1. September 2013)

Da hat wohl jemand Ivy Bridge & Haswell verpennt.
Die selbe Vorhersage hätte jeder machen können der an eine neue CPU gedacht & sich informiert hat.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. September 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> DARPA:
> Berechnungen in der Cloud werden dann der neue Leistungssprung sein.
> Das "Shrink"-Problem betrifft dann eher Server-Hersteller/Farmen.


 
 Nein weil viel zu komplex und noch unsinniger, es wird nie so ein das man Berechnungen fern ab macht, weil es nur Anweisungen schwieriger macht. Man vereinfacht die Dinge dadurch nicht gerade wenn menschliche Köpfe im Spiel sind und keine Computer.


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. September 2013)

Was habt ihr hier alle mit der Leistung von Sandy/Ivy/Haswell bzw. aktuellen GPUs oder irgendwelchem Cloud-Zeugs?

Es geht um die *Anzahl an Transistoren*, die auf eine *bestimmte Fläche* passen. Und nicht um irgendwas mit Leistung und blabla.
Und die Verdoppelung dieser Transistoren ca. alle 2 Jahre ist tatsächlich endlich. Da helfen auch keine anderen Werkstoffe. Kleiner als ein paar Atome pro Transistor ist einfach nicht machbar.

Mit anderen Materialien könnte man dann nur noch höhere Frequenzen erreichen oder monsterchips Produzieren ohne ein Atomkraftwerk mitliefern zu müssen. Das hat dann aber was mit der Leistung pro Transistor oder der absoluten Anzahl der Transistoren zu tun und nichts mehr mit den Transistoren pro Fläche, worum es im Moorschen Gesetz aber geht.


----------



## DirtyRolando (1. September 2013)

kurz off topic aber geringes oc pottential bei den haswells find ich gemein! mein 4670k läuft mim brocken rund bei 4,5 ghz und ich find das schon ordentlich im vergleich zu c2d und c2q...


----------



## matty2580 (1. September 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Nein weil viel zu komplex und noch unsinniger, es wird nie so ein das man Berechnungen fern ab macht, weil es nur Anweisungen schwieriger macht.


Die Geschwindigkeit in Internet wird anders als die bei CPUs/GPUs deutlich gesteigert. Ab einem gewissen Punkt lohnt sich eigenes Equipment kaum noch.
Über die Architektur selbst kann man kaum noch etwas steigern, und neue Technologien sind auch nicht in Sicht. Wenn es so weiter läuft wie bis jetzt, hätten wir dann in 10 Jahren die totale Stagnation. Die Hersteller wissen das aber und haben dafür bestimmt schon vorgesorgt. Intel, IBM, AMD, Nvidia, und viele andere investieren ja schon fleißig in die Cloud, und forschen an neuen Möglichkeiten.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Man vereinfacht die Dinge dadurch nicht gerade wenn menschliche Köpfe im Spiel sind und keine Computer.


 Den Kontext verstehe ich nicht.



john201050 schrieb:


> Es geht um die *Anzahl an Transistoren*, die auf eine *bestimmte Fläche* passen. Und nicht um irgendwas mit Leistung und blabla.


 Ja natürlich geht es hier um das Moorsche Gesetz, aber auch um die Konsequenzen die sich daraus ergeben.

Welche Konsequenzen wird das für die IT haben, und wie wird sich nach 2020 der Markt entwickeln?
6 - 7 Jahre ist ja nicht mehr so viel Zeit.


----------



## troppa (2. September 2013)

Moore's Law scheitert an dem ökonomischen Aufwand des Shrinks-Verfahrens? Glaube ich ehr nicht, schließlich wird doch immer mehr Leistung benötigt und im Highend-Server-Bereich werden gerne mal 3500€ für en Prozi oder 7000€ für ne Erweiterungskarte hingelegt und hier darfs auch gerne etwas mehr sein. 

Naja, anders gesehen, wenn - in naher Zukunft - die ganze Welt den Banken gehört, wird der Technische Fortschritt und damit Moore's Law wahrscheinlich hinfällig sein, OK dann gibts auch kein Geld mehr... is aber auch wurscht. 

Ich denke aber, dass das immer feinere Lithografieverfahren und die damit verbundenen erhöhte Komplexität der Chips Moore's Law irgendwann kippen wird, mit dem aktuellen Entwicklungsstand finde ich 2022 (5nm) recht realistisch. Das sind aber noch fast 10 Jahre, in der Halbleitertechnik eine Ewigkeit, da kann noch viel passieren. Theoretisch wären mit der Lithografie auch noch 1 nm möglich. Danach müssen zwangsweise neue Technologien her. Spätesten die Quantencomputer werden, meiner Meinung nach, Moore's Law wohl überfüssig machen.


----------



## matty2580 (2. September 2013)

3dcenter schrieb:
			
		

> Der Punkt der Wirtschaftlichkeit wird also auch noch zur weiteren  Verlangsamung des Entwicklungstempos der Halbleiterindustrie beitragen –  welche derzeit schon bemerkbar längere Schritte zwischen zwei (vollen)  Fertigungsstufen hinlegt. Selbst Branchenprimus Intel ist hiergegen  nicht gefeit und bringt seine ersten 22nm-Chips erst zwei Jahre und drei  Monate nach den ersten 32nm-Chips heraus – wenn man sich die Verzögerung der sehr volumenstarken Zweikern-Modelle von Ivy Bridge  ansieht, dann eigentlich sogar noch später. Grob ist man derzeit bei  ca. 2½ Jahren Zeit zwischen zwei (vollen) Fertigungsstufen – und es  spricht angesichts der letzten Jahre nichts dafür, daß diese Zeitraum  künftig konserviert werden könnte, vielmehr wird dieser weiterhin  anwachsen.


Stark steigende Kosten bei jedem neuen Fertigungsverfahren als Entwicklungsbremse der Halbleiterindustrie | 3DCenter.org

Die stark steigenden Kosten sind ja keine neue Information, wie dieser "alte" Artikel im 3dcenter zeigt.



troppa schrieb:


> Spätesten die Quantencomputer werden, meiner Meinung nach, Moore's Law wohl überfüssig machen.


Quantencomputer kannst Du in den nächsten 10 Jahren erst einmal vergessen.
Da ist man noch in der Grundlagenforschung und weit entfernt von einer Anwendung.


----------



## xpSyk (2. September 2013)

Sehr viel Leistung geht aber auch auf Softwareebene verloren. ZB die 7970 hat durch bessere Treiber ja noch ordentlich zugelegt, aber was alleine so ein Mac aus unterer Mittelklassehardware rausholt ist nicht schlecht im Vergleich mit Win. (Von Konsolen und Handys mal garnicht angefangen)


----------



## belle (2. September 2013)

necavi91 schrieb:


> Bei Intel gilt das moorsche Gesetz schon jetzt nicht mehr. Seit Sandy ist praktisch im Desktop-Sekment Stillstand


 Wenn man die iGPU zur Rechnung hinzuzieht, kann man sich das aber schönrechnen...


----------



## Superwip (2. September 2013)

> Vermutlich werden die Hersteller noch etwas länger durchhalten, aber bestimmt ist 2025 Schluss mit den Shrinks.
> Dann kann man nur noch über die Architektur selbst Verbesserungen erreichen


 
...oder mit höheren Frequenzen...

...oder mit mehr Chipfläche...

Beides bietet ein enormes Potential, mit neuen Materialien könnten über 100GHz möglich sein, der Bau von 3D-Stacked Chips ermöglicht es sehr große Chipflächen zu erzielen. Das Moorsche Gesetz muss nicht mit der Verkleinerung der Strukturbreite enden.

Es gibt auch weitere Technologien mit einem großen Potential wie etwa integrierte Optische Schaltkreise.

Und die selbe Halbleiterindustrie die 50% der Chipfläche für eine nutzlose IGP verschwendet soll bitte aufhören über steigende Kosten zu weinen.



> Spätesten die Quantencomputer werden, meiner Meinung nach, Moore's Law wohl überfüssig machen.


 
Quantencomputer werden *nie* ein Vollwertiger Ersatz für normale Computer sein da sie bestimmte Algorithmen (etwa Suche in großen Datenbanken, Produktzerlegung langer Zahlen) zwar sehr effektiv abarbeiten können, andere aber auch _nicht_, daher sind Quantencomputer bestenfalls eine Ergänzung zu digitalen Computern. Ein reiner Quantencomputer ist zwar denkbar aber sicherlich nicht sinnvoll. Ein weiteres Problem ist das Quantencomputer zumindest in absehbarer Zukunft sofern sie überhaupt realisiert werden können groß, teuer und empfindlich sind und damit größeren Rechenzentren vorbehalten bleiben. Den Quanten-PC (bzw. PC mit Quanten Coprozessor) wird es in absehbarer Zukunft nicht geben, selbst dann nicht wenn ein technologischer Durchbruch im Bereich der Quantencomputer erzielt wird.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. September 2013)

Dann macht man halt grössere Chip's , z.B so gross wie eine Seitenwand Dann spart man Heizkosten noch dazu..


----------



## rabe08 (2. September 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Quantencomputer kannst Du in den nächsten 10 Jahren erst einmal vergessen.
> Da ist man noch in der Grundlagenforschung und weit entfernt von einer Anwendung.


 
Quantenrechner sind schon längst im Einsatz. Nicht als Multi-Purpose-Rechner sondern im Bereich Sicherheit. Wenn Du eine Verbindung nach heutigem Stand der Technik auf maximale Sicherheit bringen willst, kommst Du an den Dingern nicht vorbei. Die Effekte der Quantenmechanik - Du kannst nicht verhindern, dass auch dabei einer Deine Daten abgreift, Du merkst aber, wenn es einer tut.


----------



## matty2580 (2. September 2013)

Ich lasse mich nicht auf eine Diskussion zu Quantencomputer ein.
Vielleicht liest Skysnake gerade mit, und erklärt Dir seinen Standpunkt dazu.

Wie geschrieben, Quantencomputer sind noch sehr weit entfernt von einer echten Anwendung.


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2013)

Na ja, es gibt ja die D-Wave Computer aber was die wirklich können ist nicht (öffentlich) bekannt und daher umstritten. Jedenfalls können diese Computer den Shor-Algorithmus nicht (effektiv) lösen und sind damit für Kryptographische Anwendungen relativ uninteressant.



> Quantenrechner sind schon längst im Einsatz. Nicht als Multi-Purpose-Rechner sondern im Bereich Sicherheit. Wenn Du eine Verbindung nach heutigem Stand der Technik auf maximale Sicherheit bringen willst, kommst Du an den Dingern nicht vorbei. Die Effekte der Quantenmechanik - Du kannst nicht verhindern, dass auch dabei einer Deine Daten abgreift, Du merkst aber, wenn es einer tut.


 
Du redest von Quanten-Commitment und Quanten-Schlüsseltausch, das ist ein völlig anderes Thema und hat mit einem Quantencomputer ungefähr so viel zu tun wie ein elektronischer Zufallsgenerator mit einem digitalen Computer.


----------



## Skysnake (3. September 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich nicht auf eine Diskussion zu Quantencomputer ein.
> Vielleicht liest Skysnake gerade mit, und erklärt Dir seinen Standpunkt dazu.
> 
> Wie geschrieben, Quantencomputer sind noch sehr weit entfernt von einer echten Anwendung.


 Nein will ich eigentlich nicht  Das artet nur wieder aus, weil die Leute einige grundlegende Probleme nicht verstehen, was absolut ok ist. Ich verrenk mir da auch immer das Hirn bei 

Supwerwip hat aber was wichtiges angesprochen! Quantenkryptographie wird heute schon gemacht, bzw ist ziemlich nah dran, in der Industrie eingesetzt zu werden. Quantencomputing ist da was komplett anderes.

Der Hinweis auf D-Wave ist hier absolut richtig. Das Ding kann aber NUR! FastFourierTransformationen sehr schnell lösen wie es scheint. Richtig angeblich auch, was ja nicht zwingend ist..  Das Problem ist, keiner kennt das System wirklich, und viele Physiker sind da SEHR skeptisch, ob das wirklich ein "Quantencomputer" ist laut definition, oder halt irgendwas anderes... Zerlegt hat das Ding meines Wissens nach aber noch keiner 

Bzgl. Quantencomputer an sich, ist das halt ein Problem. QuBits sind in den letzten Jahren EXTREM! angestiegen. Man kann jetzt mehrere tausend erzeugen! Ich war da total von den Socken, als ich das gelesen habe (Meldung von 2011!). Ich war nämlich noch beim Stand, das man Probleme hat auch nur 3 QuBits zu realisieren. Was die große Anzahl an QuBits jetzt aber genau können, und wie lange Sie stabil sind, kann ich nichts zu sagen  Nur weil man viele erzeugen kann, heist das ja nicht, das Sie lang genug stabil sind, damit man damit auch rechnen kann 

Die Fortschritte auf dem Bereich sind aber scheinbar echt extrem groß. Ich würde daher nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, das Geheimdienste wie die NSA nicht irgendwelche Prototypen von Quantencomputern haben, die 100 Millionen+ gekostet haben, und am Tag vielleicht 10 Minuten effektiv laufen, oder vielleicht auch nur einmal die Woche einige Sekunden laufen. Die Frage ist halt, reicht das aus um z.B. Nachrichten zu entschlüsseln.... Für Massenhaft garantiert nicht, aber für einzelne?

Für den Einsatz am Markt, sind wir aber noch locker 10 Jahre weg. Und mit locker meine ich, das es auch ohne Probleme noch 20/30 Jahre dauern kann, bis die Dinger wirklich produktiv eingesetzt werden können.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (3. September 2013)

Vielleicht sind wir einfach auch nur ein bisschen zu verwöhnt! alles neue muss immer schneller schöner u noch billiger werden!! auch das hat Irgendwann mal auch ein ende! ich besitze momentan auch noch ein Sandy u bin sehr zufrieden damit u reicht locker noch für ein Jahr oder mehr!! trotz den geilen Ivy u Haswell


----------



## Marcimoto (11. September 2013)

Naja zu Ende wird da ne ganze Zeit lang nichts sein ^^ dafür ist das Computerzeitalter einfach noch zu jung. Gleichzeitig geht damit aber natürlich einher, dass die Fortschritte erstmal so enorm sind/waren, dass wir, wie du richtig gesagt hast, einfach ziemlich verwöhnt sind.


----------



## Hänschen (13. September 2013)

Zieht euch mal Quantum Computers Animated - YouTube rein (zum Quantencomputer).

Wieso zeigen die eigentlich nie wie deren Genies diese komischen Quantenzustände benutzen wollen ?
Brauchts da eine komplett neue Logik oder Art zu Denken oder sowas ?

Ich höre immer "es wird alles verändern blabla" aber genau da hört es immer auf ....


----------



## troppa (14. September 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Wieso zeigen die eigentlich nie wie deren Genies diese komischen Quantenzustände benutzen wollen ?
> Brauchts da eine komplett neue Logik oder Art zu Denken oder sowas ?



 Ich nehme einfach mal an, sie wollen damit rechnen? Die QuBits sind die Quantengegenstücke zu Bits. Man fasst sie mit Hilfe von Verschränkungen zusammen und kann sie programmieren. Das Problem auf theoretischer Ebene ist, dass - für jede einzelne Aufgabe - spezielle Algrithmen wie z. B. der Shor-Algorithmus benötigt werden, um sie zu programmieren, da sich die QuBits nun mal unberechenbar im Vergleich zu Bits verhalten (Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung), müssen die erstmal er- bzw. gefunden werden.

Oder meinst du, dass die QuBit-Einheiten mit flüssigen Helium gekühlt in einem Vakuum mit elektromagnetischen Strahlen bestrahlt werden müssen, um sie dazu zu bringen die Faktoren des Produktes 15 zu errechen, ohne dass es dabei zur Dekohärenzierung kommt. 

Techspeak at it's best.

*15 = 3 x 5*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl3o236gdp8


----------



## Skysnake (14. September 2013)

Ja, du braucht Quantenalgorithmen dafür. Ansonsten bist du nicht schneller als mit nem klassischen Computer. Einfacher als da kannste es aber eigentlich nicht erklären. Es ist halt einfach nicht einfach


----------



## Hänschen (14. September 2013)

Oha, das rutscht dann in recht hohe Bildungsregionen.
Die heutigen PC kann ja jeder dahergelaufene Elektroniker oder selbstständig Gebildeter verstehen, aber sobald die komischen Formeln mit den komischen Zeichen kommen dann wird's eng


----------

